# espelmatori



## araceli

Hola Valerie:
Como veo que sabes catalán, me tomo el atrevimiento de preguntarte si sabes el significado de ESPELMATORI.
Busqué en varios diccionarios y no lo encontré, lo más parecido es ESPELMA (vela, hecha con esperma de ballena).
Encontré en el Google  una página donde decía que los niños en el taller hacían espelmatori para Navidad.
Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## esance

Hola araceli,

Soy catalanoparlante así que ya sabes, cuando tengas alguna duda puedo ayudarte.

No he encontrado en mi encliclopedia catalana la palabra espelmatori, pero por lo que he visto en google y por deducción creo que es una palmatoria

Palmatoria: Utensilio con forma de platillo y un asa para agarrarlo que sirve para sostener una vela (espelama= vela).

Una aclaración: "esperma de balena" en catalán, es un compuesto químico extraido de las grasas de las ballena. No tiene ninguna relación con la palabra española "esperma". 


Espero que sirva


----------



## esance

Perdón,

espelma=vela (no espelama!!)


----------



## araceli

Hola esance:
Gracias por la respuesta, yo hubiera dicho portavelas, no sé si será lo mismo.
Por lo visto hay varias personas que hablan catalán...
Para cuándo un foro de catalán?   
Chau


----------



## valerie

A mi me gustaria hablar catalan, pero no soy capaz (todavía). Solo presumo diciendo adeu, felicitats, y cosas así. (ademas que no me atrevo...)

Esance es por ahora nuestra mejor referencia en este tema. 

Gracias, Esance, he aprendido hoy porque las velas se llaman espelma, no tenía idea de la etimilogía de espelma


----------



## araceli

Hola valerie:
Igualmente te doy las gracias por responderme.
Chau


----------



## Tomasoria

Yo no hablo catalán (mi padre si) pero me parece genial que abrais una puerta al catalán-francés...solo para ver las conexiones que hay entre ambos idiomas y verificar porfin si elcatalán es un idioma a medio camino entre el francés y el castellano.

 Saludos


----------



## valerie

A mi me dijeron que como hablaba francés no tenía que tener ningún problema para entender el catalán. Pero eso es tan verdad como para los que hablan español: Cuando ya tienes el oído acostumbrado a las pronunciaciones, y has oído y leido durante algun tiempo, entiendes el catalán hablado. Antes no, aunque sabiendo español e frances lo lees sin mayor problemas.


----------



## Xiscomx

A Mallorca deim en femení "espalmatòria" equivalent a "palmatòria", i "espelma" per a "vela" en castellà: feta amb sèu o d'estearina:

Traduït del DLE: 1. f. Quím. Èster d'àcid esteàric i glicerina, de color blanc i insoluble en l'aigua, que s'usa per a la fabricació de veles.

Pel que heu dit de l'esperma de balena (del DCVB):
2. Esperma de balena: greix sòlid molt blanc que es treu de la balena i s'empra per a diferents usos industrials.


----------

